# Tests being leaked :/



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

So far the Nust and the UET tests have been leaked. I hope the mcat doesnt get leaked, it'll just cause more problems for us as we'll be forced to re-take it and all. :/


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

MaheenFawad said:


> So far the Nust and the UET tests have been leaked. I hope the mcat doesnt get leaked, it'll just cause more problems for us as we'll be forced to re-take it and all. :/


yeah....same tension here.....#sad


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

don't think so : /

anything like uet & nust tests being leaked will happen again in case of mcat.!

:happy:


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

MaheenFawad said:


> So far the Nust and the UET tests have been leaked. I hope the mcat doesnt get leaked, it'll just cause more problems for us as we'll be forced to re-take it and all. :/


maheen did u give the nust test?


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

MaheenFawad said:


> So far the Nust and the UET tests have been leaked. I hope the mcat doesnt get leaked, it'll just cause more problems for us as we'll be forced to re-take it and all. :/


Last year also people were saying nust test was leaked but the test was not re taken.


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> Last year also people were saying nust test was leaked but the test was not re taken.


it is mentioned on NUST site,NUST engineering test has been canceled and will be re taken....#yes


----------



## aiza (Jul 27, 2011)

how do you know its leaking


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

@ Garfield: no i didnt give the nust test. What about you ?
@shanikhan: Yeah there were rumors last year aswell, but I think since alot more people know about the leaking this year, they were forced to cancel the test.
Lets just hope the mcat isnt leaked, it'll just be detrimental to honest students like us.


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

@maheen, no i did not but i applied as foreign so ill probably get in but its strict n all.. are you applying to cmh and the govt colleges?


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

come on people this is pakistan, children of high ranked officers supposedly who run this country always get papers and all!! i have seen many sifarshis in medical colleges govt and private!!!


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

@ garfield: yes i am applying to cmh and the govt colleges. But sine I'm an A'level student i doubt i'll be able to get into the govt ones. As for CMH i hope their test goes well.
@Rocker16: Your right. Its really unfortunate though :/


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

@maheen, yes you'd have to do exceptionally well to get into cmh. People who dont get into uhs colleges, their first preference will be cmh then fmh.. what i've seen is cmh is the first priority for local candidates who wanna got o private colleges.. and even if u have 3 A's in a levels you can miss out on cmh if you do bad in their tests.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

@ ^ topic wow heard about wikileaks, now new disease "papers leak". Well nothing to say about it but one thing i want to talk about is we pakistani should belive that our education system is going down "badly". every buliding, every birdge, every person could stand into air through its pillars, and a nation's storng pillar is "education". when its falling down where pakistan will be in future. You can guess.#sad


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

@ Garfield: yeah your right, even for private medical colleges one has to do exceptionally well in the entrance exams.
@hammad: Your right but currently were a part of this system and will have to abide by it :/


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

@maheen where r u studying from ? the uhs website says u dont have to do fsc since its from the common syllabus of fsc n alvl. anyhow are you going to academies or jus studyin by urself? what u get in a lvls?


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

For cmh one should appear in uhs test?but i have a sindh domicile so cant appear in uhs test...that means no cmh for me?


----------



## MaheenFawad (Jun 13, 2011)

@ Samm: The CMH prospectus says "The UHS test is basically for selection of candidates for admission into public sector med colleges of Punjab. Entry tests of other provinces are also acceptable"
Hope that helps 

@Garfield: UHS says alot of things but the test is going to be fsc based no matter what, hence we'll all have to study it.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

GaRfield said:


> @maheen where r u studying from ? the uhs website says u dont have to do fsc since its from the common syllabus of fsc n alvl. anyhow are you going to academies or jus studyin by urself? what u get in a lvls?


http://medstudentz.com/announcements-info/17-general-rules.html 

Thanks.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

@maheen: Which test is acceptable for the province of sindh? i donot need to appear for uhs? Then what? please help :S


----------

